# Couple Startup Questions



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

*Keeping Cichlids Safe*

Getting ready to start my 125 gallon as a cichlid tank and just have a few questions:

1. I'm using black lava rock and judging from the pictures I don't know backs on the little "cave" holes I make when stacking the rocks? Meaning it's ok for the fish to just be able to swim through the holes?

2. As far as females go, What should I look for, for a safe place for them and their eggs?

Thanks guys.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Deni (Oct 26, 2013)

I've had Africans (Malawi) in a 55g for over a year. One of my favorite tanks. the females will find their "safe spot" on their own. Swimming thru the caves is how mine is set up (flag stone). Africans in a 125 will be amazing! Enjoy!

Hope that helps..hopefully a more experienced person will reply to you.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

A lot of holes and caves is perfect. In matter of fact what they need for territories. without them they will fight a lot and you'll end up with dead fish. Lava rock is real porous so you'll have to keep up with blasting rocks with a turkey baster to keep stuff from building up and causing nitrates. 

Don't worry about creating spots for egg's. African cichlids are mouth brooders which means they carry their eggs in their mouths and when they hatch will carry the fry in their mouths. it'll look like the fry are getting eaten but no worries. I have a cichlid tank with breeding pairs. I have so many babies that I give them away to the pet store. 

They are pretty simple to keep all you need is Good water quality, plenty of hiding spots and your good to go!


----------

